

Politicians told foreign spies have completely penetrated US Military networks - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17486847

======
read_wharf
"Low pay, delays over promotion and wage freezes made it very hard for the US
government to attract and keep talented computer security staff, he said."

In the next draftable conflict there will be a lot of geeks drafted as geeks.
The draft age, at least for those occupations, will be raised.

